
Police Brutality Bonds: How Wall Street Profits from Police Violence - artur_makly
https://charleshamiltonhouston.org/research/police-brutality-bonds-wall-street-profits-police-violence/
======
csense
"Okay this state had to pay a total of $200 million to the families of people
who successfully sued for wrongful death."

What's the solution? If the state can't afford $200 million, and it can't
raise taxes without legislature or voters, it has to either (a) borrow $200
million or (b) cut spending for something else by $200 million.

If you borrow $200 million, whoever's lending you $200 million will want some
interest. If you make some sort of law that you can't charge interest for
money you loan to states to make these payments, nobody will want to lend
money to states in this situation.

------
tathougies
Wall street would profit from police restraint too. Wall street's just really
good at profiting from things. Let's not distract from the issue.

------
jamespullar
Had to jump through two useless posts to get to the actual pdf report here.
[https://acrecampaigns.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/PoliceB...](https://acrecampaigns.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/PoliceBrutalityBonds-Jun2018.pdf)

This should just link to the pdf directly.

~~~
Overtonwindow
Thank you!

------
tsegratis
Wanted to ask people. I've no idea about politics, and don't want to take
thread off topic.... but:

Is fear a major reason for violent police actions?

If I was repeatedly afraid someone might shoot, or I'd come to expect this,
I'm sure I would begin to lash out irrationally

I'm not remotely defending anything, and as I say, I don't understand

In almost all the countries I've lived in people are simply not allowed to
carry weapons, and so similarly police are equally 'unweaponized'

So again, apologies, but wanted to express the thought:

The root cause of the violence is maybe the fear

And _a_ root cause of that is maybe the prevalence of weapons creating a
_potential_ for violence

If I were to guess (from my complete lack of experience and evidence based on
the media!! So my guess is fairly invalid), but still, my guess is that this
fear undercurrent would also destroy society, not just police relations; it
would also lead to pockets with cycles of poverty and brokenness

Again apologies for making suggestions in a place where I don't have
experience to comment. But let me still ask: is this suggestion reasonable, or
even helpful?

~~~
tathougies
Yes, the proportion of people killed by police broadly matches the rate at
which people who look like them commit violent crimes in their area. This
doesn't excuse police misbehavior and brutality, but is a simple observation.

[https://msutoday.msu.edu/news/2019/the-truth-behind-
racial-d...](https://msutoday.msu.edu/news/2019/the-truth-behind-racial-
disparities-in-fatal-police-shootings/)

[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/07/16/1903856116](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/07/16/1903856116)

> Our data show that the rate of crime by each racial group correlates with
> the likelihood of citizens from that racial group being shot. If you live in
> a county that has a lot of white people committing crimes, white people are
> more likely to be shot. If you live in a county that has a lot of black
> people committing crimes, black people are more likely to be shot. It is the
> best predictor we have of fatal police shootings.”

------
gentleman11
If enough protests go on for long enough, there will be a much worse
recession. Hard to profit off of that

~~~
brokenmachine
The richest before will still be the richest after the recession. The profit
will come later.

Also, they're making profit right now. Someone's producing all that cool
military tech that's going to be demonstrated in short order.

Not sure how true it is but I saw a reddit comment that the stingrays are
already deployed and predator drones are flying above Washington.

